# Looking to adopt or rescue a Sulcata



## rchbiker (Aug 22, 2016)

Looking to adopt up to a 3 to 4 yr old Sulcata. We live in Northern lower Michigan. We have indoor and outdoor habitat. We are no strangers to rescue as we have run a large breed parrot rescue for many years on our own dime. We have no kids, so our pets are our kids. Im not asking for a freebie but i am offering a lifetime home for a Sulcata (well our lifetime anyways). We would much rather adopt/rescue a Sulcata than buy from a breeder, believe me we know firsthand there are to many breeders of all critters and not enough loving lifetime homes.
Thank you for your time, Bob


----------



## Mel1234 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi Bob, we're seeking a caring, lifelong home for our African spurred tortoise. He's about 16/17 years old from Minneapolis, Minnesota. He has a good life with us, with full access to our large, fenced-in yard during the warmer months and a double-decker cage in a first-grade classroom during the school year. However, he's getting too big and distracting for the classroom and we don't have room for him in our house. He's healthy and funny, too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 19, 2016)

I was going to suggest Craigslist...An ad worded almost exactly like the one above.
Good luck.


----------



## Mel1234 (Oct 19, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I was going to suggest Craigslist...An ad worded almost exactly like the one above.
> Good luck.


Thanks for the suggestion. The Craigs List in our area doesn't allow posts for pets, only for pet services. Just checked. Much appreciated!


----------



## Mel1234 (Oct 19, 2016)

rchbiker said:


> Looking to adopt up to a 3 to 4 yr old Sulcata. We live in Northern lower Michigan. We have indoor and outdoor habitat. We are no strangers to rescue as we have run a large breed parrot rescue for many years on our own dime. We have no kids, so our pets are our kids. Im not asking for a freebie but i am offering a lifetime home for a Sulcata (well our lifetime anyways). We would much rather adopt/rescue a Sulcata than buy from a breeder, believe me we know firsthand there are to many breeders of all critters and not enough loving lifetime homes.
> Thank you for your time, Bob


Bob, please see my reply to you, above. Didn't realize I should put in this area instead. Thanks!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 19, 2016)

Mel1234 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. The Craigs List in our area doesn't allow posts for pets, only for pet services. Just checked. Much appreciated!


When I do it, I place it in "General" or in "Farm and Garden"
It still shows up if anyone types the word tortoise. I've both bought and sold there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 19, 2016)

Mel1234 said:


> Bob, please see my reply to you, above. Didn't realize I should put in this area instead. Thanks!


Click on to @rchbiker and then send him/her a private message. "start a conversation"


----------



## Mel1234 (Oct 19, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> When I do it, I place it in "General" or in "Farm and Garden"
> It still shows up if anyone types the word tortoise. I've both bought and sold there.


Great to know. Thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 19, 2016)

A very warm welcome to the forum and good luck!


----------



## Mel1234 (Oct 19, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Click on to @rchbiker and then send him/her a private message. "start a conversation"


Done. Thanks!


----------



## Marcela Compel (Oct 26, 2016)

rchbiker said:


> Looking to adopt up to a 3 to 4 yr old Sulcata. We live in Northern lower Michigan. We have indoor and outdoor habitat. We are no strangers to rescue as we have run a large breed parrot rescue for many years on our own dime. We have no kids, so our pets are our kids. Im not asking for a freebie but i am offering a lifetime home for a Sulcata (well our lifetime anyways). We would much rather adopt/rescue a Sulcata than buy from a breeder, believe me we know firsthand there are to many breeders of all critters and not enough loving lifetime homes.
> Thank you for your time, Bob


We have 4-5 year old Sulcata free to good home a male 42lb


----------



## Diana Yoshino (Dec 30, 2016)

rchbiker said:


> Looking to adopt up to a 3 to 4 yr old Sulcata. We live in Northern lower Michigan. We have indoor and outdoor habitat. We are no strangers to rescue as we have run a large breed parrot rescue for many years on our own dime. We have no kids, so our pets are our kids. Im not asking for a freebie but i am offering a lifetime home for a Sulcata (well our lifetime anyways). We would much rather adopt/rescue a Sulcata than buy from a breeder, believe me we know firsthand there are to many breeders of all critters and not enough loving lifetime homes.
> Thank you for your time, Bob


----------



## Diana Yoshino (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi, Bob
Don't know if you're still looking for a sulfate to adopt, but I have two 3 y.o. sisters. They were my husband's and I've been trying to take care of them since he passed away last year but it's becoming too much. I live in So Cal and poor Thelma and Louise only go outdoors in the daytime when it's warm enough. They really need an outdoor heated enclosure but that's beyond me. The girls aren't living the tortoise lives they should be and I feel very bad about that. I am not interested in selling these girls, but in rehoming them. If you think you might be interested, I could take their photo. Good luck to you whatever you decide.
Diana


----------



## Mel1234 (Apr 13, 2017)

Torty has been successfully rehomed. Thanks!


----------



## SandraHelene (Jun 5, 2017)

I have 16 male African Sulcata tortoises that I would like to find a home for eventually. I will not sell them and will only give them to the right person with the right environment. They are all wonderful creatures. I rescued them about ten years ago from a rescue in New York but my husband and I are getting older and want to downsize our tortoises to a loving home. They are all males! I live in Florida--the perfect climate for them!
Sandra


----------



## JJ Jacobs (Jul 11, 2017)

rchbiker said:


> Looking to adopt up to a 3 to 4 yr old Sulcata. We live in Northern lower Michigan. We have indoor and outdoor habitat. We are no strangers to rescue as we have run a large breed parrot rescue for many years on our own dime. We have no kids, so our pets are our kids. Im not asking for a freebie but i am offering a lifetime home for a Sulcata (well our lifetime anyways). We would much rather adopt/rescue a Sulcata than buy from a breeder, believe me we know firsthand there are to many breeders of all critters and not enough loving lifetime homes.
> Thank you for your time, Bob



Hi Bob,
Just wondering if you ever found a Sulcata to adopt. I am wanting same and wondered how difficult it was to find one! Thanks!
Blessings,
JJ


----------

